# 2010 Routan Brake upgrade



## afbrian13 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi all, 1st post to this forum so hopefully I can make it useful to others as well.
We have a 2010 Routan, 38,000mi. The brakes need some help. There're really the only thing I wish VW would have done themselves.(I had a '04 Passat 4motion, couple friends with Audi's, etc-why didn't you fix these VW?)

Anyway,
Ive been searching all over for brake advice and the common theme is upgrade for sure. The stockers are warped and worn out. They've been warped awhile but still had meat so I let them ride-they still worked. I was looking at the EBC setup (like another member did) but that some decent $$. Checking autozone, advance, etc they dont really have upgrades, so they'll just warp again too.

I found Rockauto has a 4wheel drilled slotted ceramic set for $254, not that much more than a stock full replacement. Powerstop kit #k5604

I cant find any Routan specific reviews, but for other vehicles they look like a good option.

Anybody have some experiance with these sets? good bad otherwise?

Unless I find something really negative I'm going to order that set and I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks either way,

Brian


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I went through several pads and rotors trying different things. I also had a 2009 Journey with the exact same brakes and went through just as many changes with that vehicle and tried about all the options I could locate locally at least: NAPA premium, Auto Zone, Checker (aka Oreilly). I finally ordered online and my most recent was EBC slotted rotors with EBC greenstuff pads. Braking performance was greatly improved. Improved so much that I don't regret the purchase. Loved the performance. The pads though did not last. Both the front and rear greenstuff pads were gone in less than a year. However, the rotors have performed wonderfully. No warping and very little wear on the rears; which from my experience has been the axle to wear the fastest with the fronts warping, but showing little wear. My EBC have no warping and little to no wear. 

When the greenstuff pads wore out, I decided to go with ceramic pads from Autozone. They are the premium model ceramics, I think they cost about $60.00 each set. Those pads are lifetime replacements. So at this point, if the pads wear out, I can just get new free sets and not throw more money at these brakes. And at this point, I can change them out pretty fast. As long as the rotors continue to hold up, I will be very satisfied with the purchase.

If I could do it again, I have had very good luck with the EBC rotors and I would get those again. I do wonder if any slotted or drilled rotor would perform just as well. By perform I mean improved braking and added cooling to prevent warping. My ceramic pads seem to stop very very well and are on par with the greenstuff pads, but much cheaper; and free replacements for life of ownership. I do believe the slotted rotors, and most likely drilled rotors, do improve performance and do help vent gases that contribute to warping. You would probably be good to go with the rotors you proposed and pads. I don't know if I could get slotted and drilled, but maybe. My slotted don't have any noise either. Just wish those greenstuff pads would have lasted.


----------



## Siitupe (Mar 11, 2015)

Just wondering if the OP has any updates on what he went with. I too have a 2010 Routan and have had the brake nightmare very early on. We have about 40k miles on it and have already replaced the front and rear brakes only to have them start skipping and making a huge racket only 7k miles later.

Looking to upgrade everything but I want to do it right this time. Any advice on getting bigger brakes put on this van and still clearing the wheels? Sorry, I don't know much about braking systems but I want the van to stop without vibrating my whole family.

Thanks in advance...


----------

